# #4FACT All-New C7 @Audi A6 3.0 TDI Is 17% More Fuel Efficient than Outgoing A6 3.0 TDI.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*#4FACT*
The All-New C7 @Audi A6 3.0 TDI Is 17% More Fuel Efficient than Outgoing A6 3.0 TDI.

*Context*
Learned during Audi's Lightweight TechDay held in Neckarsulm, Germany following test drive of both the 2011 Audi A6 3.0 TDI quattro and the 2012 Audi A6 3.0 TDI quattro.

*What is a #4FACT?*
When we review our note pads following press events, we hear at Fourtitude have found that there are a lot of cool facts that often get buried in a story we've written or may not get past the note pad with the exception of a Cliff Clavenesque little known fact mentioned by a staffer (probably me) over a Mocha Grande at a Cars & Coffee event or the like.

Given it'd be a shame to lose this information and given how perfectly these short bits of data especially pair with Facebook and Twitter, we've decided to add the quick #4FACT to our news blog repertoire. Don't expect long-drawn out write ups under these headings... just a sentence or two and just the facts.


----------

